# Conneaut Harbor Hunting Rules



## zz3l4b (Mar 16, 2012)

What are the rules when hunting within Conneaut Harbor?
From what I understand as long as you are in a boat or not on the breakwalls that attach to land your are legal.

Thanks


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

You have to be 1/2 mile from the park boarder. the west side of the bay is a no hunt zone till you get down the wall far enough to get past the 1/2 mile.


----------

